# Hidden Mitre Joint



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Can two pieces of 3/4" material be joined by the Hidden Mitre Joint using the 1" 90 degree v-groove bit? If I read the instructions correctly, one piece has to be 3/8" and the other 3/4". Also, does anyone know which episodes this joint was used? I know it was used in the Chest Lamp episode #813, but I don't have that one. 

thanks


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

It was in the episode "The Roll box.

Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

You may want to take a look at the link below, it may help 

http://www.routerworkshop.com/hiddenmitre.html


=============


BlueGoose said:


> Can two pieces of 3/4" material be joined by the Hidden Mitre Joint using the 1" 90 degree v-groove bit? If I read the instructions correctly, one piece has to be 3/8" and the other 3/4". Also, does anyone know which episodes this joint was used? I know it was used in the Chest Lamp episode #813, but I don't have that one.
> 
> thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one very cute joint Bj.,yet something else that I haven't seen before.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

very cute but very hard also,, this joint will make tons of fire wood or make the box you wanted very small when your done with it...it may start out at 7" x 8" and it will or may end up 4" x 3"  it's a hard one.. to get right off the bat..

=========



harrysin said:


> That's one very cute joint Bj.,yet something else that I haven't seen before.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

".it may start out at 7" x 8" and it will or may end up 4" x 3"

Bob it's not unusual for that to happen to me irrespective of the type of joint, why do you think the only projects that I repeat are ones made with jigs/templates.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. The joint worked fine after I finally figured it out.

thanks again,
Doug


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That would be a good one for you to make and post,, a jig/template ,,,to make this joint... out of the router bits I have I don't have this type of router bit...I have a small one but not one that is the same size needed for this type of joint...

Along time ago I tried this joint and made a real nice box for the fire place, it did burn very well  LOL if I recall it was Walnut that had a nice blue flame.



================


harrysin said:


> ".it may start out at 7" x 8" and it will or may end up 4" x 3"
> 
> Bob it's not unusual for that to happen to me irrespective of the type of joint, why do you think the only projects that I repeat are ones made with jigs/templates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

You'er Welcome for my small part 

How about a picture of what you made ?

That would be neat 


===============


BlueGoose said:


> Thanks for the help guys. The joint worked fine after I finally figured it out.
> 
> thanks again,
> Doug


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I've added a few pictures of the project I was working on. A lady had, what looks like, the tops of a couple of mirrors that she wanted to make valences for 2 windows. I cut the panels to length and then cut the miters to make the corners to mount to the wall. One picture is showing a closeup of the joint and another shows the same picture with a red line where the joint is. Have to look pretty hard to see the joint. I guess this is just a simple locked miter joint. Very simple to make and seems to hold very good. I started to just make a 45 degree miter and add biscuits, but thought this might be stronger.


----------

